# Fishing Update 5/22



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Friday night was another cold and windy night out chasing the eyes. Found a few at 23 feet with shiners. Saturday wasn't much better as we caught a few small walleyes out in deeper water 21-24 feet. I was surprised at the number of small bass caught and as usual northerns were hitting the shiners. Had enough abuse so didn't sit out in the rain on Sunday. Looking forward to better weather....


----------

